# Varnishing



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying I am absolutely NOT concerned with the economics of what I'm about to propose...I come from and art/design background where the unconventional is the convention.

I just finished building 6 top-bar nuc's from cypress, and it occurred to me the most natural (in my mind) finish the exterior would be a varnish made from beeswax and propolis (and maybe linseed oil). Couple of questions for the expereinced: would bees be put off by the smell of wax and propolis on the OUTSIDE of the hive? Also what solvent do you guys & gals think would be the least offensive to the bees? Do they mind good-old-fashioned turpentine?

Thanks for your input


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi, I have not yet gone to TBH's but have been thinking about it. The idea of varnishing a good piece of wood-work has always been on my agenda. I just finished some ventilated inner covers and gave them a good coat of boiled linseed oil. This oil is a natural product, although there are voices that give some warnings, but I have had not problems. I can paint the surfaces after they have dried thoroughly with other paints. I would imagine that a finish coat on the outside with what you propose would not turn the bees off. Its just an opinion but I am sure that it would look great!


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

*varnishing hives*

I use a mix of linseed oil and beeswax in the ratio of 20:1 and it works fine. The bees have no problem with it - they walk over it all the time.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Buckbee,

Do you thin that with any solvent? Or does the wax dissolve freely in the linseed oil?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I used linseed oil to preserve my observation hive. When I’m not transporting it I park it outside and the bees can free fly into it. They don’t seem to mind, I did let it cure for a very long time (all winter) the year I built it so the smell was virtually gone by the time I started to use it. I never thought of mixing beeswax with lenseed oil it sounds like a good idea I will give that a try next time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>would bees be put off by the smell of wax and propolis on the OUTSIDE of the hive?

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdipping.htm

Not at all.

> Also what solvent do you guys & gals think would be the least offensive to the bees?

None works well for me.

> Do they mind good-old-fashioned turpentine?

It's a strong smelling solvent and smells can be quite a turnoff for bees. I suppose if it aired out well enough maybe it would work.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

If you're not to worried about cost, tung oil is a nice alternative
I used it on my o-hive and it's beautiful

Dave


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to mix linseed oil, beeswax and propolis together? Will melted wax and propolis mix with linseed oil without any volatile solvents?

Michael: of course I can't very well use the hot-dip method (I have seen that page on your site before) with a 4 foot long assembled TBH...unless you can upgrade your turkey fryer to an ostrich fryer.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

1. Melt 50g of beeswax
2. Add 1 litre (or liter) of linseed oil
3. Stir until well mixed; at least 10 minutes, with heat
4. Paint hive while mixture is hot

(Take sensible precautions while heating mixture. NB: do not leave rags soaked in linseed oil around in a hot climate, as they can burst into flames. I kid you not. Do not attempt to sue me if you set fire to anything.)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael: of course I can't very well use the hot-dip method (I have seen that page on your site before) with a 4 foot long assembled TBH...unless you can upgrade your turkey fryer to an ostrich fryer.

I hot dipped mine. Just one end at a time.  I "painted" the wax on what was left in the middle while they were boiling. You could do the same for the whole thing.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.triedandtruewoodfinish.com/products.htm


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool products. Thanks Ross.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

Tim Hall said:


> Let me preface this by saying I am absolutely NOT concerned with the economics of what I'm about to propose...I come from and art/design background where the unconventional is the convention.
> 
> I just finished building 6 top-bar nuc's from cypress, and it occurred to me the most natural (in my mind) finish the exterior would be a varnish made from beeswax and propolis (and maybe linseed oil). Couple of questions for the expereinced: would bees be put off by the smell of wax and propolis on the OUTSIDE of the hive? Also what solvent do you guys & gals think would be the least offensive to the bees? Do they mind good-old-fashioned turpentine?
> 
> Thanks for your input


a little side question - wouldn't it be great to use cedar instead of cyprus? a whole hive of cedar - wow. I just made some cedar bottom boards and am anxious to use them but the whole hive would be great. (keep wax moths out)


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

Shouldn't cedar or cypress hold up to the weather without finish? Left in the natural cedar weathers to gray here.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've used cedar. It's very nice wood. It will last well. It will NOT keep out wax moths.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

In the UK, Western Red Cedar is the standard timber for hives. As Michael says, it does not keep moths out.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

I finally decided to go with no finish at all. The roofs have a sizable eave/overhang, and will prevent most sun and rain from reaching the hive bodies. 

I'm almost finished building them...getting excited about putting bees in them! I'll post pics, dimension drawings and specs for anyone interested soon.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

*Solvents for Propolis?*

Ok, now I'm going back on my earlier decision. I'm worried about exposed end grain soaking up too much moisture. I'm currently experimenting with making a varnish from linseed oil, beeswax and propolis. 

But I can't seem to get the propolis to dissolve. I just tried odorless mineral spirits, and it doesn't seem to be dissolving a bit. Does anyone know of a solvent besides alcohol that propolis will dissolve in?? Or is alcohol a compatible solvent for linseed oil?


----------

